# Northern Show Knutsford



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ive just realised booking for the Northern Show closes in 15 days time  and there are still 8 unconfirmed on the rally list!! one of them being the rally marshal :roll: :lol: 

So get booking folks a.s.a.p



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Is any body there??????




Jacquie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I'm waiting for them to pull the plug.

Last years show was closed early due to the weather and that was after a dry period. :roll: 

I bet there are others not going to risk paying until the last moment.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Just a reminder that booking closes in 2 weeks for this rally,we have only 23 vans booked and still 7 unconfirmed,come on lets have more vans,I will have to much time on my hands other wise and might have to go to the show and look at new vans. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi again Campers

we now have 22 booked for this show but still 8 unconfirmed.
look forward to seeing more members there.


BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW IS NOW OPEN and CLOSES at 10am on MONDAY 25th June 2012 

George


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I confirmed myelf 4 days ago but still showing as not confirmed. Could someone please confirm me.  


Trevor


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I am also unconfirmed. The show will be at the end of our 4 week trip which starts this Wednesday. Want to talk to Warners about how soon they will post the tickets. From past experience they normally post them a few weeks before the show, not good to us as we will bo on the road. If anyone should understand our habits around motorhomeing it should be them, so will have to see what they say tomorrow.

I will let you know

Stewart


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Trevor all confirmed now  


Stewart Warners will leave your tickets on the gate if you ask them to



Those still showing un confirmed are

domannhal
StewartJ
JimM
Bernies
waspes
fdhadi

Have any of you now booked please?

Jacquie


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

*NORTHERN SHOW..........KNUTSFORD*

Is that a joke? North of where?

When will the North really be in THE NORTH...???


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Okay called Warners and you can't book on the phone. But what they told me to do was book online and add in the comment box that I will collect my tickets on the gate.

So Im all booked up 

Cant find the confirmation e-mail. Could some kind soul please update me to confirmed please?

See you all soon

Stewart

Arriving Thursday


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> Okay called Warners and you can't book on the phone. But what they told me to do was book online and add in the comment box that I will collect my tickets on the gate.
> 
> So Im all booked up
> 
> ...


Hi Stewart
I have confirmed you on the list.
See you there.

George


----------



## webfoot (Jun 9, 2008)

Just received booking confirmation look forward to seeing you all again. The last time wasknutsford 2009.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jacquie

Going to book this show when we get back this week, if we book to join MHF can non facts members join us also.

Martin (VanFlair)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Going to book this show when we get back this week, if we book to join MHF can non facts members join us also.
> 
> Martin (VanFlair)


Hi Martin

Only if they are members of MHF, they do no thave to be subscribers but they do have to join and have a user name so that they can be added to our rally list and be covered under our insurance.

Jacquie


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jacquie

Thanks for that, will let you know.

Martin


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

just booked tickets but can't find the original email so I can confirm. Can some kind sole  confirm me please.

Arriving on the Thursday, see you all there.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Alan,

I have confirmed you, Jac is at stratford with limited net access, I'll let her know during the day....


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jacquie

We have just booked the Knutsford show to camp with MHF so hopefully see you all there.

VanFlair

Martin and Jen


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*Knutsford*

Good morning one and all thats us booked for Knutsford so can some one confirm us for the show.

regards

Bernie :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

so sorry put this in the wrong place. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confiirmed now Bernies  


That just leaves the following folks still unconfirmed

domannhal





Jacquie


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, hope you're well?

I'm looking to attend the Northern Show at Knutsford on the Friday through to Sunday. My wife and children will only be able to attend on the Saturday / Sunday, now they will be in the wife's car so how will they enter the Rally field. 

When booking, I will book for 2 adults & 2 children and also booking for the show as they will be stopping over on the Saturday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> Hi Jacquie, hope you're well?
> 
> I'm looking to attend the Northern Show at Knutsford on the Friday through to Sunday. My wife and children will only be able to attend on the Saturday / Sunday, now they will be in the wife's car so how will they enter the Rally field.
> 
> When booking, I will book for 2 adults & 2 children and also booking for the show as they will be stopping over on the Saturday.


Hi Frank

Yes we are well although a little rusty with all this blooming rain :roll:

As to your wife getting in if you receive your tickets before hand then just give her and the childrens passes. If you dont receive your tickets then and you collect them on the gate when you arrive then you will have to meet her at the gate with them and your vehicle pass.

Jacquie


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Very rusty here Jacquie also. Going to the races at Haydock tomorrow, thats if its on :evil: 

Thanks for getting back, look forward to seeing you there (Knutsford not Haydock), ta :wink:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Sorry not booked. I tried to book in this morning but I had a few problems with the Warners site which kept trying to charge me £70 instead of £35 so I had to sack it and go to work.

Never mind


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PRE BOOKING NOW CLOSED FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

My tickets arrived this morning. Sunny and warm here in Cheshire today, lets hope it stays that way. See you all there   

Trevor


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Jaq

Just for the record I have booked & paid so please take me off the naughty boy list. :roll:


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

JimM said:


> Hi Jaq
> 
> Just for the record I have booked & paid so please take me off the naughty boy list. :roll:


My tickets arrived on Friday. Be great to see you again Jim, still got the mallet??

Alan


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

" still got the mallet?? " 

You cant lull me in to a false security we both know who has got the mallet :? 

I shall be checking before I drive off :lol:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

We are here and waiting for you all.
Ground has taken a bit of a hammering but currently dry and firmish.

When you enter the show ground continue down the main drag passed the last marquee on your left. TURN LEFT here. Continue 500 yards to cross roads. Turn left again then right. our pitch is on the left. Look out for the MHF flag.

Wellies will be needed inside the show as the groumd is boggy in places.

Any problems ring 07957217001.

See you soon.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Nice sunny morning here at knutsford, light rain overnight so grass is a bit wet but the wind and sunshine will help to dry things out.
Forcast is; remaining dry today with light rain tomorrow.

See you soon


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

scottie said:


> Nice sunny morning here
> 
> See you soon


Funny


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well we managed to drive off under own own steam. The Hymer and Autosleepers clubs opposite us all had to be towed off by tractors!
Sterling effort by George keeping our bit in good condition by not letting any passing traffic churn up the ground.
Good rally despite the mud, met a few old friends and made a few new ones. 
The show was unfortunately not so good for the traders, low attendance due to the weather, although I am sure the two or three stands selling wellies did well!!!!

Many thanks to George and Angie for their usual super marshalling, see you all again at Lincoln. Lets hope summer arrives by then   



Trevor & Julie

p.s. sorry you could not make it Jim, hope all goes well at the hospital.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Correction Trevor 2 AutoSleepers vans were towed off, both FWD


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Had to be towed off general camping area this afternoon.Left a day early due to the weather forecast in the morning more RAIN.A lot more will need tractors tomorrow.The mud was worse in the showground area


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Many thanks to Angie and George for doing a great job getting us all on and looking after us all 

I hope your battle with the tractor driver was successful and you managed to keep the Facts area clear of mud to help everyone get off. Must admit, by the time we left it appeared you were going to loose the battle, who can argue with a huge tractor!

Many thanks for all your help. We both enjoyed the show and meet very much. 

Stewart & Garry


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All many thanks to George & Angie great job done, nice to meet up with some old friends and to meet new one's, just a pity about the weather. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks again George and Angie,another year gone... You did a good job keeping the fact area free of tractors etc was`nt bad at all when we left .we got out no bother the rear wheel drive helps as well.Enjoyed our nights meeting everyone.Hope it was`nt to noisy last night tried to keep quiet lol...... See you all next year... x


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks to George and Angie for all their work. As others have said they did a brilliant job of stopping our exit being a mud bath. We were the last to leave at about 11:10. Managed to drive off no problem even with the TOAD.
Thanks very much.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi George Angie and all

Thank for making us feel so welcome on our first MHF rally.

See you all again.

Martin and Jen

aka, VanFlair


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks as ever to George and Ange who are always brilliant and nice to see everybody in the BIG tent.

George's rear guard action to keep the tractors off our exit was a sight to behold. Especially the mexican standoff with the gas delivery van. Fantastic stuff!!

See you all at Lincoln or Malvern.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to George & Angie for a good weekend despite the weather it was good fun in the mud. 

Safe travels

Steve & Jo


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*Fun in the mud*

Hi All
many thanks to George and Ange, a sterling effort resulted in a terrific weekend despite the weather gods conspiring against us. We all felt sorry for the traders who stuck it out despite the dreadful conditions. Once again the company made up for the lack of sunshine. 
Hope the summer finally comes for those staying in Britain and looking forward to hooking up with those off to France in September.
All the best 
Resa & Eric


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A brilliant weekend in spite of the worst possible weather to camp on a field of mud.
You could ask how such foul weather could have been ignored.... the company! What a lovely crowd! We were indeed fortunate that with a few notable exception, all the best of MHF had gathered in Knutsford for this rally.
With organisers (Defenders) like Scottie and Ang how could it fail.
You are indeed a great team and lovely people (XXX).
We were lucky enough to meet old and new friends and the weather seemed to give us a focus together as we sat, or stood, watching the 15(?) tractors hauling Ice cream wagons, oversized Hymers and an assortment of wheel spinners proving time after time that the viscous nature of mud adds but little to traction.
To all we encountered and who tolerated my verbosity; thank you!
For any who missed this Rally; Tough! We earned the mud and it will wash off, eventually.
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry did`nt see you to say bye before we left Rosalie we did see Alan (one of them it appeared to be a very common name ) Lovely meeting you both, and HAIR watch this space lol....x


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

We would like to say a" Big thank you" to George and Angie, 
they did more than go the extra mile to make
everyone's weekend memorable,
first class Marshall's and a lovely couple.

Hope to see you all again
Regards Alan & Jean


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

ched999uk said:


> Thanks to George and Angie for all their work. As others have said they did a brilliant job of stopping our exit being a mud bath. We were the last to leave at about 11:10. Managed to drive off no problem even with the TOAD.
> Thanks very much.


Glad you managed to get off alright without the assistance of the "friendly" tractor drivers


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Well what a show, several times I heard it compared to Peterborough but the weather for that show was unexpected.

With the weather we have had recently the show organisers could have been much better prepared.
Why was there no metal road way down every isle, why did they run out of bark chippings and finally resort to straw but not until Sunday. I had to have help as I slip- slided in and out of the tractor ruts. The traders had a terrible time, their stalls were not given anything to protect their area. Customers, me included, were expected to wade through pure slurry thanks to the agricultural show held a few weeks previous. I looked like mud but it smelt more like pure cow muck.

I wonder if there are others that are suffering a health related issue with the unsanitary conditions we had to endure. (I am currently off sick with a nasty case of cellulitis of the ear caused I am sure by something I picked up at the show)

We arrived on the Wednesday afternoon and although we managed to get on our pitch without assistance the same couldn't be said for other marshals and traders who had to be tractored ON to their pitch. A bit of creative thinking on George's part had us corralled with a rope picket fence to protect our area from the passing traffic.
He also roped off the entrance allowing us to protect the grass for a time.

On the Saturday after a run in with a certain Gas man and falling out with the tractor driver he lost the battle and we were left open to passing traffic/tractors. A dry Sunday helped to keep our exit solid.

Everyone managed to get off the pitch under their own steam, well done to all thereby depriving the "friendly" tractor drivers of their back hander in towing vans off.


Thank you everybody for you kind comments, we did have some laughs and it was a pleasure meeting you all.
See you all at Lincoln where I hope the weather gods will look kindly on us and send us some sunshine.


----------

